# Good Gyno in UK - IBS and Ovulation



## Rochloff (May 3, 2003)

My IBS problems DEFINATELY DEFINATELY are triggered around day 12-16 every month. I am convinced that some kind of hormonal balance is the key - I am trying to get back on the pill to knock out ovulation but am having trouble finding a suitable one - I bleed for 21 days then say enough is enough, I am 41 and have just found high blood pressure - both contraindications (IBS has given me high blood pressure, I never ever had it before not even during two pregnancies - that I am sure)- my hormone levels are apparently normal and I feel that my GP just doesnt have the knowledge/expertise in this field that I need. But I don't know where to go - In the UK it is not easy to find an expert and just go and see him - even privately. I am convinced that something goes on hormonaly and I am sick of having 3 weeks out of four a nightmare - I always have a good week the 6 days after my period - in fact my period week is not too bad.The Oesophegal spasms scare me, the cramping is like hving a period 3 out of four weeks. The actual period is not too bad. My stomach feels like it is constantly on the move - theres the D, and my stomach bloats and I am really fed up especially as I think there is a link that perhaps could be dealth with but no doctor is listening and perhaps I am wrong - any comments, especially on a good UK Gyno - I am in East Anglia, nr Cambridge.


----------



## Rochloff (May 3, 2003)

Also not that jnior a member. Used to sign in under Rachelclare - so yes I have had some tests and checks on my symptoms and tried lots - Calcium no help, Heather Van Vorus recipes contain many of my triggers (I do have triggers although the timing is constant for attacks I can add to them by eating certain foods)Loperimide is my saviour on bad days and I swear by Culpermin, think Soluble fiber is marvellous - really believe there is a hormonal balance that will help things.


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi RachelClare,I hope you're still looking for replies to your message. I can't believe it but my problem is absolutely IDENTICAL. I've searched on the boards for fellow sufferers for so long, you don't believe how RARE your (our) symptoms are! (Most women get their flare ups just before their periods.) I have got exactly the same pattern. My symptoms normally start getting worse from day 7 onwards and my worse days are around day 12 to 18, and my only good time is just before, during, and right after my period. Sometimes I get a completely symptom free day 'in the middle', like day 10 or 11, (I reckon it's when estrogen drops just before ovulation). It's really weird. I am 42 now and I used to live in Cambridge (!!!) UK until last July, and my GP was quite good, but seeing a specialist was out of question 'with such a minor complaint'. No blood, no specialist. I never got any of the tests done that one should get to outrule other things and diagnose IBS and I had it so bad I was almost bedridden. She did give me the soluble fibre (Celevac) and Colofac, though, and towards the end she prescribed amitryptilene which I then didn't take after all. Here in Germany I got all the testing done and eventually went to see a gyn because by then my hormones were completely out of sync, probably due to my very poor diet. Consequently, I tried taking the pill but it didn't agree with me AT ALL. So now I've been taking phyto-estrogens (from soy, and even they gave me side effects at the beginning) for 3 cycles and I've been trying to get my supplements right, all those vitamins and essential fatty acids and stuff that are relevant for hormone balance (and for blood pressure, too, by the way!). Both the hormone situation and the IBS link have improved slightly but really my hormones still go crazy most of the time. One cycle goes really slow, but then I suffer during the endless second half with terrible cramping, and the next cycle goes really fast with lots of pimples and other symptoms, and is often very short, and the IBS symptoms are also very different again. Apparently, when they measure your hormone levels they only get a snap shot and it really doesn't say anything. As far as I have understood from reading and questioning doctors, it's likely that I/you have got a hormone imbalance possibly typical for our age, when the ovaries go into overproduction of estrogen in reaction to the declining impulses of the sex hormones in the brain. Estrogen is known to heighten pain sensivity so I guess it doesn't agree well with IBS as a pre-condition. The phyto-estrogens seem to help me mainly before ovulation and with the PMS symptoms before my period, but the problem is only softened a little bit. I guess this is a temporary situation due to hormonal changes in my body. I do not get much help from the gyn for this either, I think he thinks I'm totally oversensitive and there's not much he can do since I react so badly to artificial hormones. so much for now, I'd really like to stay in touch since we've got so much in common!!!!Susanne


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear what you are going through. I always thought there was a link between my hormones and my IBS. As it turns out, I actually have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome (PCOS), and my hormones were completely out of whack. I've found that since starting the birth control pill, my IBS and GERD (which I DO still have) both seem to be a lot better. It's too bad neither of you can take the pill.I did want to relay something my gynaecologist told me though: to get a true picture of your hormones, blood tests need to be taken on a specific day during your cycle. I know it's difficult, but it might help to see someone who specializes in hormones, like a gynaecologist or a reproductive endocrinologist.Good luck!


----------



## Deb821 (Mar 16, 2003)

My IBS and GERD definately flare up just before my period. I have finally figured that out after five months. My GP has put me on Progesteron, he thinks my bad flare ups could be hormonal. So I'm giving it a shot. I have an appt with a gastro doctor the first part of June who deals with IBS and GERD, so I will see what she has to say. It is so depressing feeling sick all the time. I'm just waiting to see what the specialist has to say and maybe see if there is anything that can be done if it is hormonal. Take care and hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

I have been wondering about a link between my ibs and gerd and my hormones. I feel ill continually with a break sometimes during and just after my period. Bloating and a feeling of menstrual cramps never seems to end. My periods are much heavier and longer too. I don't know where to go with this. Gastro have discharged me and Gyno don't want to know anymore cos they couldn't find anything physical. It is a horrible experience to feel so unwell and not know where to get help. maybe I should consider the pill next time I vists my gp? Deb, perhaps you could let me know if the progesteron has any effect!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

just a slight possibility... has your gyno doc ever discussed adenomyosis?


----------



## Rochloff (May 3, 2003)

Hi everyone - sorry I checked in a few times afer posting but then assumed that no one would answer so didn't check in til now - Susaloh - would be great to keep in touch since you are a little ahead of me in trying to find a solution - can we e-mail or something? How do we do it best - what a coincidence - are you American or English (I only ask since lots of Americans are posted here and also go to Germany) I presume you are in the forces or something? I think British Doctors are a little backward re IBS - I also think it is something that if you don't get it you think - a few cramps a bit of bloating what is the bit deal. Well as we all know it is a very big deal when you have it. I have read a little about phyto whatsits and did try red clover extract without much success but to be honest I wonder if I took enough. Perhaps I will investigate further and revisit that one. I envy the American system where you seem to be able to just pick a specialist and go and see them. GP's seem so uninterested. Yet I can't do this all myself.It makes sense that to get a reading on hormones we would need to test them on different days of the cycle doesn't it. Just no-one seems interested in helping me investigate the hormone link. I have had a slight change in IBS cycle over the last couple of months in that I am woken by 'period style' cramps about four or five days before a period - just one night of it then it goes away - I feel like a 90 year old woman some times and I know I get very mild symptoms.Serenity - I have had an ovarian scan and no PCOS.Hipjan - do you mean endometriosis? If so I wasn't aware it would cause these symptoms - I actually have very short periods with only the first 24 hours clotty and heavy then almost nothing mostly. Even so as I understand it endo has not solution either.I have had a barium swallow and do not have Gerd but I just had no problems when I was on the pill nad loads since I came off - however lots on this board have problems on the pill I have noticed. Also lots of women say that when they are pregnant the symptoms go away - to me links back to the pill. I am having to accept though that it looks like I can't go back on it. I could weep really - I was so sure it would solve my problem. If only someone on this board was a Gyn/endocrinologist and would take up our cause. I am sure that the fact that more women than men get it makes it a worthwhile area to investigate.


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

Sorry Rochloff,I only read this message after posting my other, long one. To answer your questions, I am actually German, but I lived in the UK for a very long time, I'm now back in Germany but often feel very English, it's kind of weird. I was in Cambridge because my husband and I worked at the university. I don't think the American system is so brilliant because few people have good health insurance. When they don't they can't see any specialist at all....The German system is luxurious in many ways, you can go and see any specialist at any time. But in the end, most specialists aren't very helpful at all. If you don't have a good GP (I still haven't found one though I've tested a few with my kids) you get kind of lost in the system. The Gyno doesn't know about IBS, and the Gastro specialist doesn't know anything about hormones. It's very frustrating. I'd really need some guidance, some sound advice on what to do next. Anyway, my gyno is not even ready to discuss my hormonal questions with me at all, he just listens and says, what do you want me to do? Can you believe it! My UK GP was kind of hassled and worn out and never had more than 10 mins for me but in a way she was quite a wise and knowledgeable woman. It is really quite fascinating that we have so very similar symptoms and we're also the same age. How long are your cycles? Mine are getting more and more irregular. My mom just told me that at my age she varied between 17 and 32 days. Exactly where I'm heading. Even my bleeding pattern is like yours. I don't think it's endometriosis or adenom??? because the bleeding is not getting heavier. I think it's a form of peri-menopause. What happened when you tried taking the pill again? Please find out about NuvaRing! Finally, have you tried taking antidepressants? Interestingly, they are also prescribed against PMS which is considered a form of hormonal imbalance. New research seems to show that Serotonin-regulation is involved in causing PMS, just like IBS. When you look at it from the IBS angle, there seems to be hardly any mentioning of hormonal problems like ours. But when you look at the research done on the PMS side, you'll find 'abdominal cramping' and 'bowel discomfort' and even 'Diarreah' listed as common PMs symptoms. I also think the following statement is very significant: PMS (=hormonal imbalance) has been known to aggravate other existing health conditions, i.e. migraines. So, why should it not aggravate IBS? Please note, I don't necessarily think I've got PMS, because that should be restricted to the second half of the cycle while my IBS gets worse even before ovulation. But I think it's a hormonal imbalance LIKE PMS. Sorry, too long again, I'm so tired I just ramble on and on.Good night!Susanne


----------



## Rochloff (May 3, 2003)

Susaloh I completely agree with everything you are saying. Taking a B complex supplement has definitely helped - which I think links with the Brain gut thing. The problem is I look very healthy, big strapping girl (well woman) can never get to see my GP for about two weeks which usually means it has passed its worst and I bounce in cos I am quite a positive person and of course they think 'how bad can it be' so the antidepressants never come to mind even though I understand it is not for depression they give them I am not sure they do. I am not sure if it is nuvaring but if this is the coil with a progesterone release since it doesn't knock out ovulation like the pill we are all assuming it won't help - until you nobody is really interested in my conviction of the hormone(ovulation) link - as you say PMS is only meant to be just before periods - I was on the pill constantly from 17 to about 37 - barely breaking even to have my kids - I fell pregnant immediately - never had any problems ever until my husband had a vasectamy and I came off the pill cos it is 'healthier' and its been steadily getting worse. Having said that I have learned to lve with my IBS and can control it a lot of the time and certainly am spared the torture some of the people on the bulletin board have. the problems I have with the pill now I am trying to get back on it are:break thru bleeding - like a full awful period - up to 21 days then I have had enough and stop taking it - the Doctors are trying to tell me I have to just stick with it till it gets hold of my cycle - I think 21 days of a heavy period is more than anyone should have to bear - this is of course male doctors - so I stop then have to go cap in hand to try another - then high blood pressure turning up (my mum had a heart attack at 59 too and may have breast cancer - although this is possibly not breast cancer - long story) has given me too many contraindictions so they won't prescribe it - if you go to letter icon - you can e-mail me directly if you like - probably easier to talk through e-mail than this - I have so many questions-like you say we seem to be rare.


----------



## Rochloff (May 3, 2003)

Sorry - re cycle bang on 28 days every month - never late may be a day early but absolutely bang on - pre pill when I was about 17 it was quite a long cyle around 30-32 days I think. Perhaps menopause would be a blessed relief! I just know this is more to do with periods than guts I just know it. My GP is fairly wise and sensible (calms me down regularly) but of course he is only wise and sensible if he is right! Like you say no blood - no testing.


----------

